# tank mates in a 7 gallon



## nickde78 (Mar 29, 2009)

i just got a 7 gallon tank for my betta the dimensions (in inches) are 24Lx8.5Wx9.5T and was wondering if i can put anything with it, i have a filter on it and wil get a heater if needed any suggestions are welcome i was hoping with them length that maybe something besides shrimp or snail but if thats all i can get what kind


----------



## nickde78 (Mar 29, 2009)

really any suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

For a 7 gallon, 1 snail or a couple of shrimp. Is your 7 gallon filtered and heated? If you have shrimp your Betta might make a treat out of them so make sure you have plenty of hiding spots. I have also heard with snails the Betta might attack the eyes.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

With 7 gallons really your only choice is 1 shrimp or 4-7 shrimp.


----------



## RobertTheFish (Jun 6, 2011)

fishman12 said:


> With 7 gallons really your only choice is 1 shrimp or 4-7 shrimp.


Ditto.

You can also put some interesting plants in there which will provide enjoyment on a different wavelength.

Here's a link to my office fishie Brad where you can see anubia inside the little tank and pothos growing above and into it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqPJYVjpCe4


----------

